

Is this the end to my entrepreneurship dreams? - goodboygonebad

This is serious and I must accept that I acted foolishly. A year ago I left my job to start a small business and it turned out I never planned it well. It failed! I still believed in the idea and i thought a part-time job would help cushion the cost of living. Again I failed to find a job. I started a business buying vehicles for other people online with a view to earn a commission and support my family. The biggest problem began a few months when I lost money for a friend&#x27;s car and foolish enough (I just realize it now) I kept quite with a view that I will replace it. I tried borrowing but nothing helped.  I tried to explain to my friend about what happened but he couldn&#x27;t buy my story (I don&#x27;t blame him if only I told him there and then). As I write this post, this friend reported me to Police and tomorrow I have to either take myself to Police and get arrested for failure to deliver his vehicle as agreed. I feel bad to see my once united and happy family (my wife, two children and 3 dependants separate) all because of my foolish decisions. As once a respected person in our community I have now been turned into a laughing stock. The painful thing though is that after sacrificing so much for to start a business all I have to get at last is PRISON. To all those who have successfully managed to grow their business I salute you. For now I have only about 12 hours to think what next?
======
facorreia
You have to get a lawyer's advice.

